# 12mm round nose bit



## toadhall (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi, I need a 12mm cutting diameter round nose router bit with a 1/4 shank. All the bits online are for 12.7mm width (1/2 inch) and are too big. 

I have tried everywhere and have run out of ideas. Anyone know where i can get this bit from?

many thanks
toby


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Could you get away with a smaller bit, say 3/8" ? That would be just under 11mm. You may have to make a second pass to get to the 12mm but with a template made, it would be easier to follow. Just a thought.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

toadhall said:


> Hi, I need a 12mm cutting diameter round nose router bit with a 1/4 shank. All the bits online are for 12.7mm width (1/2 inch) and are too big.
> 
> I have tried everywhere and have run out of ideas. Anyone know where i can get this bit from?


Hi Toby

You obviously aren't aware of Wealden Tools who sell a long shank core box cuter with diameter 12mm, their T4512-8. The only possible problem is that this requires an 8mm collet - simple if your router is a Bosch, deWalt, Elu, Festool or Mafell - simple if your router is another make and has a 1/2in collet (in which case you can get a 1/2in to 8mm collet reducer, personally I'm no fan of them because they invariably start to slip over time, but for one time use on smaller cutters they'll do). Another possible supplier might be Titman Tip Tools, the one remaining good quality manufacturer in the UK (their catalogue is on PDF). I had a look at my CMT and KWO catalogues and found nothing

Another way might be to take a look around eBay Germany where you will find more or less what you are looking for. The German for a "radius cutter" (or core box cutter) is "Hohlkehlfräser" - the first search I did brought-up several possibilities, so picking one with a cutter type of HM (TCT in English) I found this eBay offer. To find the 12mm cutter you want with an 8mm shaft you need to scroll down in the size box (wher it says "Maße(DxNL, R, S)") to read "12 x 9.5mm R6 S=8x32) at 30.52 Euros (about £24) + postage (8.50 Euros to the UK). Unfortunately they only do 6mm, 8mm and 12mm shanks - so you may need to buy a collet to suit There may well be cheaper ones on eBay Germany, but that example at least shows how to find stuff on the site. BTW you won't get 1/4in or 1/2in shank cutters in Europe as a rule, sorry!

Regards

Phil


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

try CMT, CMT 800.001.00 Router Bit Assortment, 15-Piece 1/4" Shank, In Wooden Case - model 811.120.11 2 flute straight plunge bit, 12 mm diam. 1/4 shank - Router Bit World - all I did was Google your request.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## toadhall (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow. Great replies. As it happens I have just bought a bosch and so have the 8mm collet so can buy the bit from whealdon. Thanks for all your help.


----------

